

Lessons learnt while saving my Pet (projects) : Hint - "Fake it" - HackyGeeky
http://planetunknown.blogspot.com/2010/10/lessons-learnt-while-saving-my-pet.html

======
kaitnieks
About faking the deadlines - this has never worked for me. Honestly, how do
you expect to fool yourself? I've tried to find a bunch of reasons to convince
myself that keeping the fake deadline is important but the other half of me
just knows that it isn't. How do you convince yourself?

~~~
HackyGeeky
Seems the question remained on my mind for a while. I think the problem is
"Convincing" the mind. You don't have to, I don't. I just "say" : "We have 10
mins. and then we have more interesting things to achieve, lets get this over
with". Does it make sense ?

The book in the blog talks a lot about how we talk to ourselves. At times,
just barking commands to the brain works, we just don't try it 8-)

